# Moebius Chariot Questions



## LoraElise (May 3, 2018)

Hi...

Did anyone ever make any aftermarket luggage for this Chariot? The one-piece 'cargo' part Moebius provides for the luggage rack is far from accurate...the proper cases can be seen sitting on the ground next to the chariot in the box art. I would like to use the photoetch luggage rack floor and have nice luggage to put up there.

Also, I've read about problems with the vinyl parts in the first issue burning the styrene parts they touch. Are the treads in the reissue of the model made of a different vinyl that won't burn styrene, or is the only difference in the two releases that the treads and tires now come in a separate bag inside the kit? I have the reissue...do I still need to insulate the tires from the wheels?

Thank you


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

I'm not sure if they changed the tread material, but painting the wheels takes care of any contact problems. :thumbsup:


----------



## Warspite (Aug 3, 2013)

LoraElise,

Chris Larson of Larson Design

https://www.facebook.com/LarsonDesignsCatalog/ 

has several accessories and figure sets for the Moebius Chariot including this one,

https://www.facebook.com/LarsonDesi...859297457990/1561905570786696/?type=3&theater

Give Chris a shout, he may have something you can use for the luggage.

Don


----------



## LoraElise (May 3, 2018)

Thank you


----------



## LoraElise (May 3, 2018)

John P said:


> I'm not sure if they changed the tread material, but painting the wheels takes care of any contact problems. :thumbsup:


Thank you...that's good to know


----------



## LIS FAN 4ever (Jan 18, 2009)

You may also find what you are looking for here....as well

https://www.shapeways.com/shops/gas-designs


----------



## Mark McGovern (Apr 25, 1999)

On a not-entirely-unrelated subject, has anyone heard anything more from Moebius about the 1/35 scale LIS Chariot/Space Pod combo? I always wanted one, in order to replace the entirely under scale Chariot of the Aurora Cyclops diorama. I finally did spring for the new Paragraphix photo etch upgrade set, which refines the details of the 1/48 scale high, 1/61 scale long, 1/71 scale wide (compared to the dimensions of the TV show vehicle). It's a nice set and helps a lot, but it's still only putting lipstick on a pig.


----------



## scooke123 (Apr 11, 2008)

I haven't heard anything more about a release - would be nice to finally get it just for the reasons you just stated. I'm not holding my breath about its release.
I guess another option would be to find some smaller figures closer to the Chariot size and modify them. I think it would look too small at that point. The detail is iffy as they are now!


----------



## Mark McGovern (Apr 25, 1999)

The scale is all over the place with the LIS diorama. For example, by my calculation (too intricate to bore you with here), the Cyclops is about 1/39 scale, the figures are 1/32, and I've given all _three_ scales for the Chariot above. The Cyclops could be expanded a bit with some work, but the Chariot is hopeless.


----------

